

Reddit cofounder's crowdfund campaign wants net neutrality billboard - blamonet
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2151020/crowdfunding-campaign-wants-net-neutrality-billboard-where-us-regulator-cant-miss-it.html

======
mark_l_watson
Good for him!

I met Alexis last fall when he spoke at Google. Both in person, and in reading
his book, he has a lot of good advice for building businesses and also
performing work for social good (like his net neutrality campaign). His book
is, BTW, a good read - recommended.

I wish we could clone more copies of him :-)

